# World of Warcraft Clubhouse



## v12dock (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok time for a official World of Warcraft Club house, just like include your Character Name - Level - Server and what ever you feel like and armory links would be nice.

Dailybeating - 80 - Shattered Hand http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Shattered+Hand&cn=Dailybeating

Shangfang - 80 - Ysondre http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Ysondre&cn=Shangfang

Kuagmire - 80 - Shattered Hand http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Shattered+Hand&cn=Kuagmire


----------



## slyfox2151 (Sep 15, 2010)

Dex 80 Dathremar Warlock
Dexi 80 Dathremar Druid
Dexty 80 Caelestrasz Shaman

+ a good 8 or so more charactors under level 80.... + my tripple boxing shaman team 




over 150days played... last login was about 6 months ago.
i started playing around jan 2006..... first charactor was a human rouge... made it to level 2 lol... then my dwarf hunter got me to level 26... after that i tried a gnome mage  till level 10... then i made a horde  Tauran shaman first charactor to 60 


i hardly played Wrath of the litch king... only 1 or 2 game cards worth....

if i get some money i will try out cataclysm.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 15, 2010)

Tonabwen 80 Fury Warrior http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Mannoroth&cn=Tonabwen

Server is Mannoroth.  My guild is primarily Heroic Mode content and we are 10/12 Heroic Mode in ICC.  Been playing on this server since Aug 08 and overall since sometime 06, totalling over 3600+ hours of gameplay.  And yes Ive got my pre-order for Cata already


----------



## DannibusX (Sep 15, 2010)

Homicide of Velen, 80 Priest.

Socialist of Velen, 80 Mage.

I have a ton of other characters under 80.  Socialist was my first character, raided all through Vanilla on him, when he was human.  I created that toon in Jan '05.  When BC launched I created Homicide on Velen.  Priests>Mages.

I quit raiding a long while ago, I barely log in anymore.  I collected all of my fragments for my mace and my old guild refused to down Yogg +3 before moving onto ToC.  I was pissed, but only a lot.


----------



## IndigoGoose (Feb 7, 2011)

Burgenpils Lvl 85 Hellscream Worgen Warlock guild is lvl 20 
OmentheDeath Lvl 75 Hellscream Orc Hunter guild is Lvl 13

Been playing for 6 months now and i'm really enjoying it
Ever fancy playing on the Hellscream service message me.


----------

